# iPod connection



## jlb_dc (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a VW Eos that has an aux port in the center consol for an iPod connection but I can't figure out how to get it to play through the stereo. Any suggestions? I bought the aux cable and connected it but there is no aux button on my stereo so I don't know what to push to get it to work.


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: iPod connection (jlb_dc)*

Push the CD button twice. First time selects the CD and the second selects the aux input.


----------

